# Just Been Diagnoised



## shellybee (May 7, 2007)

Hi I'm a 25 year old female who has just been diagnosed with IBS (today actually), and although its not the best news, it feels great to finally have a diagnosis after so long - and so many tests!







and finally have confirmation of what I thought I had all along.My Gastroenterologist has suggested that I now start to make appointments with some dieticians, and I'm even thinking of making an appointment with a local naturopath, just to see if they can help me out with management of this, as I still cant work out if its stress related, food related or what.So I just wanted to introduce myself, say hi, and I hope you don't mind me asking any silly questions







Shell xx


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Hi Shelly,Weclome to the forum.Feel free to ask as many questions as you want. Thats what were here for after all.I personally know that a diagnosis is a great step forward for lots of people. Enjoy the forum.Best Regards,mr_colt


----------

